# Jaydeauxs Sauce Picante



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Most of this recipe is up to the imagination. You can use any kind of meat you want. It's just important that you "brown" it first. With that said, here we go.

-start with enough oil to brown your meat in a large pot.

-Chicken with the skin and bones. (No boneless skinless here, that's for Yankees) Link sausage cut the way you like it. (cut diagonal if Wild Hog) Brown it slow so it cooks. That way you don't have to cook it all day in the pot. Remove and set aside. Drain some of the grease if it looks like theres too much.

-In the "drippins' cook big handfuls of onion, celery and bell pepper. I like to cook it down past "caramelized". Almost a "mush". It's a good idea to season the pot as you go. Don't add it all at the end. Lot's of black pepper and Cajun seasoning. Easy on the salt, once you got too much, it's hard to go backwards.

-Put in a big can of Rotel or two regular cans. I use the MILD as this dish gets hotter as you add Cajun spice. Remember, you can add cayon pepper to your bowl. Like the salt,-You can't un-ring the bell. Cook this in with the "trinity"(onion, bell pepper,celery). TASTE and season.

-Add two cans tomato sauce. TASTE!!

Add two or three table spoons of Roux. The jar kind is great. They have it dry or wet(with oil). Either kind is fine. I can show you how to make it if you need me to. TASTE!!!

-Add the meat back to the pot and cook till the meat is falling off the bone. TASTE, TASTE!!!

-Make a big ***** pot of rice and go to town.

-Feeds fid-een Cajuns or eight Texans!

Note: If you switch this to a seafood dish, leave out the shrimp, oysters or whatever till you're about ready to serve it. I imagine doing this with meatballs, pork chops, alligator, nutria, possum or whatever you find fresh on the road. Don't use dogs or cats!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Sounds very good I'm gonna try this one for sure.



> Easy on the salt, once you got too much, it's hard to go backwards.


I learned that many years ago as a young man just learning to cook....LMAO !


----------



## JohnR (Mar 29, 2006)

Do you just add the roux mix to the pot or do you made the roux according to directions and then add it to the pot? This was unclear to me.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

I add the powered kind into the stock as a thickener and for flavor. If you are using the kind you make or the jarred "wet" kind, use it to carmelize your veg's.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh my! I gotta try this


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I like dat Jaydeaux. Don't know about dem nutria? I did use a big soft shell turtle one time,it was a chore to clean. Think I will stick with the yard bird. Sounds Great


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

You should publish yourself a cookbook...Jaydeaux Cooks..


----------

